# [Solved]VT8251-SATA and >=gentoo-sources-2.6.19 not working?

## asturm

I've got an Asus A8V-XE which works fine with gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r6, having connected 2 SATA-Drives to the VT8251 onboard-Controller.

Since 2.6.19, SATA-Support has moved out of SCSI Device Drivers and got its own Device Drivers Section, and I just can't get it to work (now trying with gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r4).

Boot fails as follows:

```

ata1: SATA link up 1.5Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xec) failed to IDENTIFY (I/O-Err., err_mask=0x104)

```

Following Kernel Options concerning Disk Support are set:

SCSI Disk Support

Serial ATA (prod)....: ATA Device Support(AHCI Support, VIA SATA- and PATA-Support)

not set: ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL Support

What am I doing wrong here?Last edited by asturm on Sun Apr 15, 2007 11:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## asturm

Perhaps anyone there with VT8251-Southbridge and a working 2.6.20-kernel?

----------

## astrodelgato

Same problem here. Please post if you figure it out.

----------

## asturm

I did try out various configs, but didn't succeed so far... do you geht the same error messages over and over again?

----------

## astrodelgato

I tried a lot of different kernel settings, too, but without success. I'm using 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 for now. I always got the same errors.

I have the A8V-VM, but the SATA controller is the same as you.

----------

## asturm

I'm getting a bit puzzled as full AHCI VT8251-support was indeed claimed for the 2.6.19-release.

mm-sources-2.6.21-rc5 didn't change anything.

Trying gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r5:

1) VIA SATA-Support (disabling AHCI-Support) seems totally broken as it results in a kernel panic.

2) Enabling AHCI-Support ends with my previously posted error messages, no matter which BIOS-options (IDE | AHCI) I select.

A BIOS-Flash from 0501 --> 0702 didn't help. I'm afraid I'm running out of ideas...

----------

## asturm

I finally found a solution to our problem on linux-ide: Adding pci=nomsi to the kernel boot line did it for me! Writing this post in gentoo-sources 2.6.20-r5.  :Cool: 

Hope this helps others too.

----------

